# 2008 Pathfinder 2400 Tournament



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2008 Pathfinder 2400 Tournament being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp 4stroke (867 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. This bot is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 7610XSV, Power Pole 8ft, Icom VHF Radio w/antenna, Fusion stereo w/(4) JL Audio speakers, Yamaha digital gauges, Bobs jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, transom boarding ladder, rear poling platform, transom livewell, lean post w/fixed backrest- rod holders & footrest, center console w/aluminum grab bar and added rod holders, mid ship cast net storage, (2) bow rod lockers, bow storage box, bow livewell, bow mounted cooler basket w/(2) rod holders & 1 cup holder, anchor locker and navigation lights.

2400 Tournament completely gone through and made 100% on the mechanical side. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $32,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

